# Links > Tutorials >  Tutorial για linux Η323 Gatekeeper

## JS

Δυσκολία: 0/10  ::   ::   ::  

Προετοιμασία…
Κατεβάζουμε τα αρχεία
openh323_1.12.2.tar.gz
pwlib_1.5.2.tar.gz
opengk_20030308_linux_x86.tar.gz 
από το http://www.openh323.org/code.html

Εγκατάσταση…
Αποσυμπιέζουμε στο home directory τα αρχεία openh323_1.12.2.tar.gz και pwlib_1.5.2.tar.gz (οι ίδιες οδηγίες θα ισχύουν και για μεγαλύτερες εκδόσεις φαντάζομαι).
Μπαίνουμε στον φάκελο pwlib που δημιουργήθηκε στο home (~/) μετά την αποσυμπίεση και γράφουμε:
./configure
make
Μετά από ...αρκετή ώρα θα τελειώσει. 
Μπείτε στον φάκελο ~/openh323 και γράψτε:
./configure
make opt
Άντε για κανα καφέ γιατί θέλει ώρα...να φανταστείτε το compile του πυρήνα είναι για τα μπάζα μπροστά του...  ::   ::   ::  
Σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες στο Readme.txt θα χρειασθείτε αρκετή μνήμη. Αν βγάλει κάποιο σφάλμα σχετικά με την virtual memory δοκιμάστε να αυξήσετε την εικονική μνήμη.
Μετά γράφουμε:
PWLIBDIR=$HOME/pwlib
export PWLIBDIR
OPENH323DIR=$HOME/openh323
export OPENH323DIR
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$PWLIBDIR/lib:$OPENH323DIR/lib
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
Μετά αποσυμπιέζουμε και το opengk_20030308_linux_x86.tar.gz στο Home directory.
Μπαίνουμε στον φάκελο obj_linux_x86_r που δημιουργήθηκε και τρέχουμε τον Gatekeeper :
./opengk –d (με –d για να τρέξει ως δαίμονας. Τρέχοντάς το με –h θα μας δείξει όλες τις δυνατές επιλογές)

Εμένα μου δούλεψε έτσι απλα  ::  
Είμαι σίγουρος όμως οτι κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα...


Δοκιμάστηκε σε Suse8.2Prof (2.4.20)

----------


## mindfox

Για τη φάβα, "Τζους", δεν ξέρω, αλλά για το opengk τα πράγματα είναι μια χαρά.
Απλώς, έστεισες ένα standalone περιβάλλον, γι αυτό σε παραξενεύει η απλότητα.
Το configuration που χρειάζεται για να διασυνδέεται με άλλους gatekeepers, gateways, media servers (για conferencing ή IVR) καθώς και η χρήση Least Cost Routing (από το gatekeeper ή άλλο πρόγραμμα) είναι το "πακέτο" της υπόθεσης.

Δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα βέβαια, απλώς θα χρειαζόταν μια προεργασία με χαρτί και μολύβι και πολλές ώρες troubleshooting με τους κατόχους άλλων gatekeepers για να παίξει σωστά.

Α, να μη ξεχάσω. Υπάρχει και το θέμα του echo-cancellation που τα μεν ATA αντιμετωπίζουν αρκετά καλά, αλλά τα δε soft-phones έχουν ακόμα προβληματάκια.

----------


## sdd

> Το configuration που χρειάζεται για να διασυνδέεται με άλλους gatekeepers, gateways, media servers (για conferencing ή IVR) καθώς και η χρήση Least Cost Routing (από το gatekeeper ή άλλο πρόγραμμα) είναι το "πακέτο" της υπόθεσης.


Τι κανουμε λοιπον για να τρεξει σωστα το opengk?

Τουλαχιστο για χρηση με Netmeeting

----------


## wiresounds

To VoIP είναι από τις υπηρεσίες που πρέπει να διαδώσουμε. Κάνω το thread υποσημείωση.

JohnnySar και mindfox περιμένουμε να καλά!  ::

----------


## mindfox

> Το configuration που χρειάζεται για να διασυνδέεται με άλλους gatekeepers, gateways, media servers (για conferencing ή IVR) καθώς και η χρήση Least Cost Routing (από το gatekeeper ή άλλο πρόγραμμα) είναι το "πακέτο" της υπόθεσης.
> 
> 
> Τι κανουμε λοιπον για να τρεξει σωστα το opengk?
> 
> Τουλαχιστο για χρηση με Netmeeting


Για χρήση με Netmeeting δεν χρειάζεται κάτι ειδικό.
Για διασύνδεση με άλλους GKs χρειάζεται σχεδιασμός (και πρώτα απ' όλα στο χαρτί, μετά το configuration δεν είναι και τόσο τρομερό)
Άρα, προτείνω να γίνει κάποια συνάντηση επί τούτου, όσων έχουν ή θέλουν να στήσουν gatekeeper, για να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει.

----------


## sdd

Δηλ, τι switches πρεπει να δωσουμε στο command line του opengk για βελτιστο performance με (ποια?) video /audio codecs του Netmeeting?

Γενικα, τι configurations εχουν δουλεψει χωρις προβληματα?

Για single servers setups

Aπο οτι θυμαμαι, με το Netmeeting εχεις μονο ενα conference room (101) 
Με τι αλλα H.323 clients δουλευει ΟΚ (στη πραξη)?

Πριν απο 10 χρονια ειχα στησει το Reflector tou Cu-seeme καi δοuλεuε τελεια με τα Win3.11 και τα μοντεμ της εποχης εκεινης - απο τοτε, ελαχιστα εχουν αλλαξει στο τομεα των (free) conferencing servers

----------


## mindfox

Για πες το μήνυμα που σου βγάζει τώρα.

Θα το ξεπεράσουμε κι αυτό, που θα πάει;  ::

----------

